# A new crutch and a cane



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A crutch i just finished and a cane as well
The crutch is walnut ith maple burl accents and dark brown calf leather.
The cane is distressed white oak with resin filled worm holes and more of the same leather.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

Very Nicely Done !!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful work, Rodney! Those maple accents really add a great touch to the crutch.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

wonderful work there Rodney!


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

Good Job! DR


----------

